# Spokeshaves, which one?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just won a set of stanley 150 and 151 spokeshaves online for fairly cheap and I wanted a good quality one to have around too. I was looking at the Lee Valley. I'd like the set but I don't have $255, but I can afford 1. Is the LV Low Angle or a LV Flat a better choice for really my first spokeshave?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wat's wrong with the 151? It's a good raised handle spokeshave. With a good iron, it'll hold it's own with any of the new ones of the same type. Sorry, I don't know what a 150 is.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

any relation to this one?


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

No I think it;s the 151 and 152. I'm sorry. The listing said 150 but I'm pretty sure it's the 151 and 152.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130626168927&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

They look newer with the red painted cap. I was just looking for an inexpensive set to get me started and then maybe upgrade depending on how I like these.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks like they are both 151…. a 151 and a 151R from the poor pictures, it looks like the red part is just added paint. mouths and irons look pretty good.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Could be possibly. I'll find out when I get them. I found a good article on one. It seems this guy put a hock blade in one and it works magically, fir you can almost get the Lee Valley for that money when you figure cost of the spokeshave + $45 for the blade or whatever, but might be worth it down the road.

http://chairnotes.blogspot.com/2007/05/i-couldnt-resist-taking-this-photo.html


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Is the wood harder today than it was 60- 100 years ago ?
The blades in the old 151 will be fine if it is tuned up. Regardless of how much the spokeshave costs, Sharp is the answer !


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

hahaha ok ok. I'm confess I'm a tool junkie so I want 4 of everything just because! haha! I'll try these out, get them cleaned up and tuned up and see how they do. Thanks for the advice guys. You guys probably just saved me a bunch of cash!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You can never have too many of these. They are a lot of fun to use, and extremely useful!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Just 4 of everything ?
I'm a tool junlkie as well , I understand.
If you still want to spend the CASH I can email my home mailing address and you can send ME the cash. I provide this for people that like to gamble as well. (Learned that tip from a cruise ship they were coming into port and had to close the casino, announcement was made, anyone that still has any money left can put it in an envelope and slide it under the casino door ! LOL


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 51 (old) and a 151 (new).I think I paid $5 for the 51 and $20 for the 151. Both are nicely tuned and work well. About the only other spokeshave I'd consider buying would be a Lee Valley "Contour Plane". I've heard good things from several sources, but hae never tried one myself.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

The LA spoke shave is more versatile, however is is trickier to use. It works better as a bit of a medium tool, taking a bigger bite. The standard is much easier to use when it comes to the final shaping smoothing. You use the bottom of the blade as the bed on a LA spoke shave, so its basically just a small draw knife really.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently aquired a Veritas round bottom spokechave and can say you can do a ton with it…a bit of a learning curve though, once you get a feel for it you really can do some amazing things. I will be buying a flat one too when I can. the adjustment is rock solid and easy to tweak…it's based on the 151 so I see no reason to upgrade unless your tool is thrashed.


----------

